
We need world government to stop technology threat, says Hawking - happy-go-lucky
https://uk.news.yahoo.com/we-need-world-government-to-stop-technology-threat-says-hawking-122517367.html
======
blackflame7000
The problem is not with government or technology. The problem is people. There
will always be bad actors in population of sufficient size. It is people who
write malware just as it is people who run government. Both are equally
subject to unethical behavior. You can defend yourself against other private
bad actors with sufficient knowledge, but no amount of knowledge can protect
you from a corrupt government.

------
informatimago
Hey guys! The CIA hacked Hawking's speach synthesizer!

------
mindcrime
And who will stop the threat posed by the "world government" itself??

